# Part-time vape shop sales position - Bedfordview



## Vaperite South Africa (13/7/15)

We are looking for a young and enthusiastic salesperson to work part-time in our new retail outlet at Bedford Village Shopping Centre in Bedfordview. 

You are totally passionate about vaping and are into mods and RBA's. You love interacting with fellow vapers and introducing smokers to vaping. 

This position requires flexibility as our hours are 11am to 7pm Mon to Fri and 10am to 5pm on Saturdays.

We are a young and rapidly expanding company with e-commerce, wholesale and retail divisions. Growth opportunities exist as we expand.

This position offers a basic hourly salary plus sales commissions.

Please email a CV with a recent photo and at least two references to barry@vaperite.co.za


----------

